# Which is better for kids...Marriott Timber Lodge or Grand Residence?



## Denise L (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello,

We are renting at Lake Tahoe August 13-16. Which would be better, do you think? We have two children, 4 & 7. 

Grand Residence, 1 bedroom 2 baths, $760.50 (through Marriott), 3 nights

Timber Lodge, 1 bedroom 1 bath, $700 (through an owner), 3-7 nights (we would rent for the week but might not be able to stay more than 3 nights)

Do we pay $14/day parking either way, or do we save that money by renting through an owner? Do they share pools? We plan to spend a lot of time at the pool.

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## swilli (Jun 21, 2006)

We stayed at the Timber Lodge over Easter Break this year with four (yikes!!) teenagers.  The Timber Lodge and Grand Residence are in the same complex so the shops, movie theaters, grocery store, restaurants, casinos are all very close to both places and there is plenty within walking distance for kids of all ages to do.  I saw lots of families with children at the Timeber Lodge and they all seemed to be having a great time.  There is a nice pool which we didn't use because of the weather.  There was also a small play room for the smaller kids with activities for them.  To me it looked like where the kids would stay while the parents were listening to a Timeshare presentation.

Sorry, we didn't visit the Grand Residence.  

As for the parking, we did not have to pay the $14.00 per day.  But from reading this board I gather that that was because we are Marriott owners who had traded into the Timber Lodge.  From what I read here, I think that others do have to pay the $14.00.  

I think your kids would have a great time in either location.

Just a word of caution about the sleeping arrangements for those of you not in the master bedroom - your kids.  We stayed in a two bedroom that could be a lock-off.  The living room area where your kids would probably sleep is pretty small by Marriott standards.  Only one teen could sleep in the sofa sleeper.  It was love-seat size/standard double bed.   We brought a blow-up bed  for the other teen and were glad we did.  

I hear the Grand Residence is bigger.

Hope that helps.  You will have a great time no matter where you stay there.


----------



## pvangordon (Jun 21, 2006)

I think the MGR one bedroom is bigger.  The Timber Lodge units are basically the one-bedroom side of the two-bedroom units, while MGR actually sells full one-bedroom units.  See the MVCI website for floorplans.  MGR will also be bigger with the two bathrooms - not a bad thing with two adults and two kids.

Most amenities are the same.  I think the TL pool is a bit larger, or at least it looks like it.  It's in a more open area, while the MGR pool is enclosed by the building.

You will have to pay for parking as you are not a Marriott owner or exchanger (based on what they told me last time).


----------



## Denise L (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi,

If I recall, when I made the MGR booking, the web site said 650 square feet, and the MTL was 750 square feet. So it is supposedly bigger at MTL? Well, I am leaning toward the two bathrooms (and the private rental fell through today).  Through Marriott, the price per night for MTL is more than the MGR. $225 versus $275, plus taxes and parking. It adds up quickly!


----------



## derb (Jun 21, 2006)

Timber lodge has washer/dryer in unit, grand residence doesn't.


----------



## Denise L (Jun 21, 2006)

*Grand Residence layout?*

I found an owner trying to rent a 3-room suite with 3 separate lock-off units. Sleeps 10.  

What might this layout look like? It sounds like there is a bedroom with a King, a bedroom with 2 queens, and 2 oversized twins in the living room. So is it really just 2 bedrooms and living space? She says it is 1500 square feet. Anyone stayed in one of these before?


----------



## Denise L (Jun 21, 2006)

*Online prices lower*

I just checked my reservations and noticed that there are lower rates available now.

It looks like the MGR 1 bed/2 bath might be 944 square feet ($210/night), and the MTL 1 bed/1 bath is 750 square feet ($193/night).  What I really want is a 2 bed/2 bath, but those don't seem to be available.

Does anyone have the layout for a Timber Lodge 1 bed/1 bath villa?


----------



## isisdave (Jun 23, 2006)

Both of them use a valet parking system; they park your car in the basement and bring it back to you.  Quite quick, especially if you phone them as you are about to leave your room.

If you don't mind a two-minute walk, you could park in the lot of the first casino over the border. It's free and unmonitored. Timber Lodge is the easternmost of the two.

Who are you renting from? If you rent privately from an owner, the owner will usually just add your name to the reservation, in which case you will probably get free parking.   If you're renting form Marriott, they'll want you to pay.


----------



## Denise L (Jun 24, 2006)

isisdave said:
			
		

> Who are you renting from? If you rent privately from an owner, the owner will usually just add your name to the reservation, in which case you will probably get free parking.   If you're renting form Marriott, they'll want you to pay.



Hi, the rental fell through because the owner thought that there was availability but it was full. So I'm back to renting through Marriott and paying taxes and parking. Yes, the owner was going to add me to the reservation. Oh well! I am happy to be going to see this resort! I have been wanting to stay there since it opened.  I'm still not sure which one we will stay at, but I have to decide soon!

We like the washer/dryer but also like the extra space and bathroom option. Is the bedding the same?


----------



## LisaH (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Denise,

A friend of mine is going there around July 4th on a preview deal. I think it's like $500-600 for five days but you need to do a timeshare presentation. I am sure tugger who own at these two resorts can refer you.


----------



## Denise L (Jun 24, 2006)

LisaH said:
			
		

> Hi Denise,
> 
> A friend of mine is going there around July 4th on a preview deal. I think it's like $500-600 for five days but you need to do a timeshare presentation. I am sure tugger who own at these two resorts can refer you.



Hi Lisa,

I have been wanting a preview at this resort for years. I had a TUGer refer me and my sisters 2 years ago, and have not heard a thing from Marriott. I did find out that preview deals were hard to come by because sales were so good.  If anyone knows of a sudden opening in preview deals, let me know! Thanks!


----------



## LisaH (Jun 24, 2006)

Last time when I was in San Francisco Marriott (near Market & Mascone Ctr) in early March, there was a booth in the lobby selling presentation deals for Marriott timeshares in CA and NV. You may want to give the hotel a call and talk to the guy there.


----------



## pvangordon (Jun 24, 2006)

Denise: Check the MVCI website.  The 1/1 floorplan for MTL is basically the same as the 1 bdrm side of the 2/2 lockoff floorplan.  If you also look under MGR, you'll see there are two different 1 bdrm floorplans.  One of them is similar to the 1 bdrm side of the 2/3 lockoff floorplan (the "deluxe 1 bdrm" with 2 bthrms), while the other is a standard 1/1.

I've stayed in 1/1 units at both resorts and I recall MGR feeling a little bit bigger.  According to this floorplan, it's 781 sq ft (the deluxe is 944 sq ft).


----------



## pvangordon (Jun 24, 2006)

The resorts are extremely similar in amenities and furnishings.  You can also use the spa at MGR if you are staying at MTL.  I usually stay at either one 3-4 times a year and would love to buy more weeks (in fact, I should have done that instead of some of my other purchases).


----------

